# looking for 1/12 vids on the net



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys I am looking for some video clips of 1/12 scale racing to show my kid before we go and run carpet this winter, just wondering if any of you have some good links to some . thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey 420,

Go to www.youtube.com and type in 12th scale racing in the search box,

Hope this helps,


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree - youtube has a good amount - just use as many variations to find them all using 1/12, 12th, carpet racing, rc, rc racing, etc.

Make sure you have high speed if dial up you are sol in a few ways.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGOySpn9wK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3IxMTvKTvg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmIEafaryTU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga4Lbw7QN3Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJzIgbeYFig

Just some examples.

Have fun watching them!!!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks guys, that should be more than enough to drop my boy's jaw!!


----------

